# My 8 month old puppy is suddenly destructive



## Amuk (Sep 6, 2007)

My 8 month old Blue HeelerXBoston Terrier has been an extremely positive addition to our family. We live in a good home with a large yard in a small city with our our two children (7yrs & 5 yrs old). We have had our pup since March of this year. She is extremely smart and has proven to be very easy to train. She has been a perfect family dog......until two days ago. Amuk, has had the run of the house since she came to live with us. It has worked very well this way. We had purchased a kennel in the first week of having her, but have never used it. We simply weren't comfortable with the idea of having her locked up. It has wrokewd very well this way. She sleeps in our bed room in her own corner with her favorite things. Well, the kids have gone back to school, and I am now back to work after the summer holidays. We have left her alone for the first time in two months and she has litterally destroyed our livingroom. SHe has torn apart our couches as well as few other things. Today, I attemted to corner off the livingroom with a baby gate, but she broke through only to gnaw on our cofee table, curtains and plant. She is obviously distraught, but I can't let this continue. My question is: should I introduce the kennel and have her caged for 7 hours a day? What can I do?


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

You need to crate train her by getting a crate that is only big enough for her to stand up, lay down and turn around. It will be rough at first since you've never had her in a crate. So for the first few days she will most likely bark her head off but _do not_, I repeat, do not take her out because she is whining and barking. If you do she will only learn that whining and barking will gain her freedom.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

Can you take her to doggy day care until you ease her into crate training? 

Did you leave the TV or radio on? Can someone check on her at lunch? Did you walk her etc? 

In the mean time, Bitter Apple on furniture legs etc. 

I am sorry she is having such a hard time with the change.


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

I can emphasize with your situation. I thought of a few things- first, you are doing a excellent job! Just a reminder to you that this normally well behaved dog is still very much a pup. Change in any respect has to be slow. I am wondering about how long the pup was left when the damage occurred. Also, it sounds as if the pup had free run of your place. While she is able to navigate your place without problems when you are home, its another story when shes alone.
For your work schedule- definite YES- I suggest the crate. It is the most safe option available. Have you used one before? It will take your pup no time to figure out whats expected of her.The best part of the crate is that it teaches dogs to be independent. The must get into a state of mind to relax-calm down and sleep. It trains them to deal with issues like sepation anxiety. The crate becomes the safe den. Being loose in a house is very threatening for many dogs. When she gets older she then has skills to get into a calm state of mind without needing to be in the crate. Even alot of oder dogs still like to go to their crate when they are alone in the house. I am sure you are feeling stressed because of work. Is there anyone who could check on the pup during the day at the 4 hour mark. Dog walkers can be arranged for this purpose. At first, the pup at 8 months will need at least 1 if not 2 pee breaks. As she ages her need to void decreases and she will be able to stay sleeping in the crate until you get home. I won't go into great detail because you may be familiar with what has to be done.

Oh ya- your pup still is a great dog!! We make the mistake about trusting them with priviledges that they really aren't ready for. The only analogy I can make is would you give your 14 year old son keys to the car??? So, I would just peel the training back to include the crate. Doggie Daycare is a quick fix but it won't solve your long term issues---oh its expensive too!!

Good Luck ok!!!!


----------



## Barhund Canine (Aug 28, 2007)

I would start using the kennel. Introduce her to it by leaving the door open and throw treats in there and tell her to go kennel or something like that when you do this. Make it positive, just don't throw her in there. At 8 months old I would say some of her drives are starting to kick in. Let her go in and out a few times and then start shutting the door for a couple of secongs let her out and reapeat. Work with her on this a few times a day for 10-15 minutes at a time. Close the door longer and longer as you progress. Also as you progress stagger the time she is in there. First time put her in there for 10 seconds, second time 15 secs third time 10 secs. Work your way up to 5 minutes, then 10 minutes, back to 6 minutes, up to 15 minutes. Work your way up to a couple of hours. Doing this will help her make the transition and you shouldn't have too much fussing when you do leave her in there for a long time. You may also want to feed her in there too, make it a nice comfortable place for her to go. If you have to leave tell her go kennel and give her a treat, have some of her toys in there, close the door and don't make a fuss when you leave. If you haven't left her before she is probably frustrated because you left her.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I agree with the crate training. Make it positive. My dogs love their crates. I leave the door open and they still go in. My older ones have free run of the house as well, but not until I knew that they were over the chewing and so on. Can you take her for a nice long walk in the morning before leaving her? A tired dog is a happy, quiet dog. Good Luck.


----------

